# [EVDL] Tazzari ZERO USA



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello EVDL members,

A few weeks back I signed up to be kept up to date on the Tazzari ZERO.
It is a low speed electric vehicle the size of a Smart Car with the
looks of a Mini Cooper. About $32,000 in the US plus delivery plus
options (air conditioning and an extended battery warranty are options,
along with upgraded seats, paint, rims, etc.... 

Below is the E-mail I received today. If the price was lower and I had a
car paid off ..............

Enjoy,
Alan

Dear Tazzari Fan,

We are pleased to inform you that the Tazzari ZERO is ready for sales.
We have pasted all DOT/NTSHA tests and the first cars are going to hit
the market in May 2010. It is time to decide if you would like to be a
proud owner of the best low speed electric vehicle available in the
market. You will make a statement anywhere you go around your city/town.
We are enclosing the official brochure including all standard features,
options, color, wheels. It is time to decide and consider that Zero has
a $2,500 federal tax credit. To know more about the latest on ZERO and
the whereabouts of the first demo vehicle in the US, pls join us on
facebook at "Tazzari Zero USA".

Regards
The Tazzari Sale Team

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

